# Blaze solo rda



## Paul33 (27/8/22)

Saw the presentation video of the new blaze solo rda and it looks really good!

Hopefully they land here soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (27/8/22)

Apart from that bottom airflow it looks good. I just get the feeling if not squonking and dripping, this will eventually gurgle....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Apart from that bottom airflow it looks good. I just get the feeling if not squonking and dripping, this will eventually gurgle....


In the video he says it’s the upgraded version of the Tauren Solo and that had the same bottom honeycomb airflow and that didn’t gurgle at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (27/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> In the video he says it’s the upgraded version of the Tauren Solo and that had the same bottom honeycomb airflow and that didn’t gurgle at all.


Also the OG Recurve, cant comment on the V2 aa I haven’t tried it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/8/22)

I have three OG Recurves, no issues, but the is no airflow beneath the coil itself. Just saying you will drip straight into that honeycomb on the bottom. I'll give it a hard pass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I have three OG Recurves, no issues, but the is no airflow beneath the coil itself. Just saying you will drip straight into that honeycomb on the bottom. I'll give it a hard pass.


Again if it’s the same as the OG Tauren solo then I can assure you it isn’t an issue but each to their own I suppose. Like I know you love the nitrous, I never made friends with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/8/22)

The Nitrous rocks for squonking, but it is a pain to drip into as it doesn't really allow for good juice flow to the juice well and tends to keep juice in the upper "chamber" which leads to gurgling and leaking. Have to drip very slowly and allow for juice to run down into the juice well. Well, that is my experience with it with the coil setup I use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/22)

So keen for mine to arrive from @YeOldeOke @ AllDayVapes!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/9/22)

The Blaze Solo Rda will be on its way to me in the morning!

So keen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

its arrived! will build tonight and see!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> its arrived! will build tonight and see!!!



Build It.... Build It.... BUILD IT!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Build It.... Build It.... BUILD IT!!!


I would love to but I'm stuck at stupid work doing stupid work things instead of important vaping stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (1/10/22)

So first impressions of the blaze is that it’s going to be awesome!

Easy build and wick. 

Airflow is SUPER smooth. 

Flavour? Can’t tell you cause I’m full of flu and everything is tasting like a mix up of medicine and nothing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> So first impressions of the blaze is that it’s going to be awesome!
> 
> Easy build and wick.
> 
> ...



So it's a pharmaceutical rda?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (1/10/22)

Viper_SA said:


> So it's a pharmaceutical rda?


It’s not doing it’s job then cause I’m still feeling like a zombie.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (4/10/22)

...any available in shop(s) yet? Amped to get my hands on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akil (4/10/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> ...any available in shop(s) yet? Amped to get my hands on one.


All day vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/22)

This RDA looks the business and like the Tauren Solo, it looks leak proof

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (4/10/22)

I’ll comment as soon as mine arrives, can’t wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/22)

Happy birthday @Aasif cape vape @balZak1 @CraigPortalZA and @Vaping Saved My Life. I hope you have an awesome day!

Special birthday wishes to @ddk1979. I hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year ahead!

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/22)

Sorry. Posted by mistake on this thread. I was still half asleep, I guess.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/22)

First impressions on the THC Blaze Solo RDA (on loan from @Paul33 )

It is not a Tauren. Airflow is way more open. The deck is similar to the Tauren Solo, but not as tight. 

Tried it on the recommended coil height and lost a lot of flavor due to wasted airflow. Lifted the coil by 1mm and already the flavor is improved a lot. Anything smaller than a 3mm coil will be muted as well.

Ample space for juice, easy to coil and wick.

Airflow halfway open yields best flavor so far.

Still need a bit of tweeking and fiddling and testing, but so far not a bad RDA.

For those running Dead Rabbit RDA's, this will be right up your alley for a single coil option.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> on loan from @Paul33


THIEF!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

